# Macbook Pro 2018 internal disk size



## Billy Shears (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm currently debating whether to get 512GB or 1TB internal SSD for my 15' MBP with 2.6 i7 processor, 32GB RAM and 560X graphics card. I was wondering if people here that are using Macbooks could give me an insight into their workflow and whether it's better to go for 512GB and store just applications and plugins on them and have external SSD's for libraries, or have 1TB so I can have most essential samples on it, so I don't have to always bring my external SSD's with me. Will I notice the speed difference between internal and external SSD? I know in theory that Macbooks internal SSD is much faster, but in real-life scenario, how much is it noticable (for using it with Kontakt libraries, etc)?
Also, bonus question, I was wondering if anyone knows the size of the internal SSD of Christian Henson's of Spitfire Audio Macbook Pro, every time he's saying the specs, he doesn't mention the internal SSD size. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saxer (Sep 10, 2018)

1TB if you can afford. Makes live easier for years.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 12, 2018)

Billy Shears said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows the size of the internal SSD of Christian Henson's of Spitfire Audio Macbook Pro



Not sure, but he keeps his samples on a Thunderbolt 3 Samsung T5. After seeing that, I picked one up and it has virtually changed my whole workflow.


----------

